# Let's keep the TPF members in Tornado Alley.....



## 480sparky (May 6, 2015)

....in our thoughts and prayers tonight.  Some of 'em are gonna take a beating.


----------



## snowbear (May 6, 2015)

Try to stay safe, y'all.


----------



## DarkShadow (May 6, 2015)

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## table1349 (May 8, 2015)

Couple of houses west of town taken by the tornado.  Both were out in the country.  Some damage around the area but no loss of life.


----------



## limr (May 8, 2015)

Careful, folks!


----------



## table1349 (May 8, 2015)

Some photos and a video if you want to see what spring is like in the midwest. Tornado near Mount Hope rated EF-3 The Wichita Eagle The Wichita Eagle


----------



## ronlane (May 8, 2015)

OOOhhh oohhhh me, me, me.  I'm RIGHT there. I'm not good at journalistic photography when I'm out by myself stopping along the highway. But this was some stuff from Wednesday night's tornados and storms.

I told everyone that I'm a storm follower not a storm chaser. A chaser has intentions of catching it, I'm content to stay behind it.

An over turned Semi-Truck.


Some of the damage path.


More of the damage path



This is the cloud that produced the tornado (from a VERY safe distance behind it.)


----------



## BillM (May 8, 2015)

Stay safe out there !!!!


----------



## snerd (May 8, 2015)

That's some of the stuff I was talking about seeing on the way to OKC!! It storming again now, down here. Tornadoes to the east and north.











Sent from my iPad Air 2 using Tapatalk Pro 3


----------



## annamaria (May 8, 2015)

Keeping u all in my prayers.


----------



## 480sparky (May 8, 2015)

ronlane said:


> OOOhhh oohhhh me, me, me.  I'm RIGHT there...........



I found your hat in my yard this morning while I was mowing.  I'll get it back to you when I head back down to Texas this winter.


----------



## ronlane (May 8, 2015)

Thanks Sparky. I was wondering where that ended up.


----------



## 480sparky (May 8, 2015)

Good thing I saw it.  Otherwise, it would be in Ontario by now.


----------



## ronlane (May 8, 2015)

Well darn, then I could have went up and met some more of the TPF crew


----------



## 480sparky (May 8, 2015)

Well, we've got two more waves coming through late Saturday and Sunday afternoon.  I'll toss it back out into my back yard.


----------



## table1349 (May 9, 2015)

ronlane said:


> OOOhhh oohhhh me, me, me.  I'm RIGHT there. I'm not good at journalistic photography when I'm out by myself stopping along the highway. But this was some stuff from Wednesday night's tornados and storms.
> 
> I told everyone that I'm a storm follower not a storm chaser. A chaser has intentions of catching it, I'm content to stay behind it.
> 
> ...





snerd said:


> That's some of the stuff I was talking about seeing on the way to OKC!! It storming again now, down here. Tornadoes to the east and north.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, lets see if  you are real Okies or pretend Okies.  Do you have a basement in your homes???


----------



## 480sparky (May 9, 2015)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Yeah, lets see if  you are real Okies or pretend Okies.  Do you have a basement in your trailer homes???



FIFY.


----------



## table1349 (May 9, 2015)

480sparky said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, lets see if  you are real Okies or pretend Okies.  Do you have a basement in your trailer homes???
> ...


Yep, your an Okie, just living in Iowa.


----------



## Gary A. (May 9, 2015)

Good luck to all you people. I hope nobody gets hurt or loses property. I'd love to shoot a tornado ... all we have put here are earthquakes and high taxes.


----------



## Gary A. (May 9, 2015)

OOOOk-lahoma, where the wind comes sweepin' down the plain ...


----------



## Gary A. (May 9, 2015)

I read somewhere that all the tornado activity is due to fracking ...


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 9, 2015)

Hope everybody out there's doing OK.

Fracking? isn't that one of those words you say when you don't want to actually say the f word but feel like it?


----------



## 480sparky (May 9, 2015)

vintagesnaps said:


> Hope everybody out there's doing OK.
> 
> Fracking? isn't that one of those words you say when you don't want to actually say the f word but feel like it?



Fracking (or fraccing) is slang for hydraulic fracturing.




Gary A. said:


> I tread somewhere that all the tornado activity is due to fracking ...



No.  Tornadoes are caused by the presence of trailer courts.


----------



## snerd (May 9, 2015)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Yeah, lets see if  you are real Okies or pretend Okies.  Do you have a basement in your homes???


Nope. Never. No storm shelter either.

Cousin Lilah's folks have one, though.


----------



## table1349 (May 9, 2015)

snerd said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, lets see if  you are real Okies or pretend Okies.  Do you have a basement in your homes???
> ...


Genuine Okie there folks.. 

That's why The Wizard of Oz was set in Kansas.  The phrase "There's no place like home" has whole different meaning in Oklahoma.


----------



## 480sparky (May 9, 2015)

gryphonslair99 said:


> .....That's why The Wizard of Oz was set in Kansas.  The phrase "There's no place like home" has whole different meaning in Oklahoma.



It translates to "There ain't no home no more".


----------



## table1349 (May 9, 2015)

480sparky said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > .....That's why The Wizard of Oz was set in Kansas.  The phrase "There's no place like home" has whole different meaning in Oklahoma.
> ...


Naaaah......It Translates to....................even if your mommy divorces your daddy she will still be your sister.


----------



## ronlane (May 9, 2015)

I is a true Okie. I've never lived any where else, I have lived in a trailer out in the country.


----------



## table1349 (May 9, 2015)

ronlane said:


> I is a true Okie. I've never lived any where else, I have lived in a trailer out in the country.


Yep, no self respecting Okie would have any form of storm shelter.  Heck they couldn't use it and watch the tornado coming right at em no how.  

If you've been on TV more than three times telling how the tornado took your trailer, you might be an Okie.


----------



## FITBMX (May 9, 2015)

I always will forget I'm in tornado alley, and I've , lived here my whole life!

As for the storms.... *Bring it on!!!!*


----------



## 480sparky (May 9, 2015)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Yep, no self respecting Okie would have any form of storm shelter.  Heck they couldn't use it and watch the tornado coming right at em no how. ..........



EVERY Okie has a storm shelter.


It's just the rest of the country calls it 'the back patio'.


----------



## table1349 (May 9, 2015)

You do have to admit that there are some interesting people in Oklahoma......
Oklahoma Archives - People Of Walmart People Of Walmart

One of my favorites... Beadwork 4 Sale - People Of Walmart People Of Walmart


----------



## table1349 (May 9, 2015)

And Californians talk about earth quakes.  This was Greensburg a few years ago.


----------



## snowbear (May 9, 2015)

@480sparky, @ronlane: "Hat Across North America."

Don't forget your goat rope.


----------



## FITBMX (May 9, 2015)

gryphonslair99 said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > I is a true Okie. I've never lived any where else, I have lived in a trailer out in the country.
> ...



You know your in Kansas when, the tornado siren and everyone runs outside and stands on picnic table to look for the tornado!!!


----------



## table1349 (May 9, 2015)

FITBMX said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > ronlane said:
> ...


Don't forget, with camera in hand.


----------



## snerd (May 9, 2015)




----------



## table1349 (May 10, 2015)

There you have it folks proof that Darwin's theory of natural selection  is alive and doing well in Oklahoma.


----------



## 480sparky (May 10, 2015)

gryphonslair99 said:


> There you have it folks proof that Darwin's theory of natural selection  is alive and doing well in Oklahoma.



If Darwin was right, why are there still so many stupid people in the world?


----------



## table1349 (May 10, 2015)

480sparky said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > There you have it folks proof that Darwin's theory of natural selection  is alive and doing well in Oklahoma.
> ...


Too many stupid people, too few tornados.


----------



## 480sparky (May 10, 2015)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Too many stupid people, too few trailer courts.



FIFY.


----------



## Ray Hines (May 10, 2015)

I hope everyone stays safe. I'm from across the pond and have often wondered when I see the devastation caused on the news, why do they build wooden houses in these areas?


----------



## 480sparky (May 10, 2015)

Ray Hines said:


> ........why do they build wooden houses in these areas?



Money. Or more accurately, lack thereof.


----------



## table1349 (May 10, 2015)

That and the fact that Tornado Proof and looking like anything but an Ugly Concrete Bunker are one in the same.  A tornado can take brick and even steel buildings.  Roofs come off real easy.  Thing is compared to the land mass a tornado is minuscule.

I'll take a tornado any day over a Mega Storm.

Besides, how else would I get to see snerd face to face if he didn't "fly" in once in a while.


----------



## table1349 (May 10, 2015)

480sparky said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Too many stupid people, too few trailer courts.
> ...


Oh come now, Oklahoma really isn't a state.  It its the worlds second largest trailer court after Arkansas.


----------



## limr (May 10, 2015)

Y'all are some special people out there in the middle.


----------



## table1349 (May 10, 2015)

limr said:


> Y'all are some special people out there in the middle.


Damn Straight there sugar britches.
Were proud of it too





.
22 Reasons The Midwest Is The Best


----------



## deeky (May 10, 2015)

This one rolled through just west of here this morning.  Scroll down to the bottom of the page for pictures of damage to the church.

KELOLAND.com Tornado Damages Delmont

Tornado hit at 10:45 on a Sunday morning.  They got the Sunday School kids into the basement bathrooms.  The church and 8-10 homes were destroyed.  Only 9 hurt and no one killed.


----------



## table1349 (May 11, 2015)

More expected this week according to the National Weather Service.


----------



## runnah (May 11, 2015)

gryphonslair99 said:


> More expected this week according to the National Weather Service.



Stay safe.



limr said:


> Y'all are some special people out there in the middle.



Outlander!!!! We have your woman!!!


----------



## ronlane (May 11, 2015)

Still here with sunny skies this morning. We are supposed to get two days in a row with no rain or storms. Sitting back and taking a breath and relaxing before the next round.


----------



## pgriz (May 11, 2015)

So, given the number of tornados that pass through, doesn't it make sense to build homes below the surface?  Probably a dumb question on my part.  But I was wondering why it wouldn't make sense.

And I am hoping everyone is safe and without loss of life or property.


----------



## ronlane (May 11, 2015)

pgriz said:


> So, given the number of tornados that pass through, doesn't it make sense to build homes below the surface?  Probably a dumb question on my part.  But I was wondering why it wouldn't make sense.
> 
> And I am hoping everyone is safe and without loss of life or property.



It would make sense but just not cost effective. The ground here isn't 
conducive to it. I don't know of very many homes around that even have basements to them.


----------



## waday (May 11, 2015)

ronlane said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> > So, given the number of tornados that pass through, doesn't it make sense to build homes below the surface?  Probably a dumb question on my part.  But I was wondering why it wouldn't make sense.
> ...


Are there any particular construction methods that are employed specifically for tornadoes? I guess it's hard enough to design for winds in excess of 100 mph, let alone 150-300+ mph.


----------



## ronlane (May 11, 2015)

waday said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > pgriz said:
> ...



I'm not really the best person to ask about this. A normal house, I would say that there is nothing really geared toward this. I think others above have said it but the things that are done for tornado's are built in safe rooms (concrete or steel) and in ground shelters (the best and also can be steel or concrete). Obviously, below ground in a concrete shelter is probably the safest.

We have been pretty lucky this last week with the amount of damage. For most the tornado's have been the least of the issue. The biggest issue has been flooding. It has soaked everything and cause damage to roads and homes and businesses. We have been in a drought, so it's hard to be upset with the rain, until it's your stuff getting flooded.


----------



## 480sparky (May 11, 2015)

waday said:


> Are there any particular construction methods that are employed specifically for tornadoes? I guess it's hard enough to design for winds in excess of 100 mph, let alone 150-300+ mph.


----------



## waday (May 11, 2015)

ronlane said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > ronlane said:
> ...


Thanks! If I lived there, I'd definitely have an in-ground shelter!



480sparky said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > Are there any particular construction methods that are employed specifically for tornadoes? I guess it's hard enough to design for winds in excess of 100 mph, let alone 150-300+ mph.



Thanks for the link and video! That's neat about the clips!


----------



## pgriz (May 11, 2015)

I'm not so sure about the "not cost-effective" part.  Talking to an architect, he was saying that the temperature tends to be much more even with underground dwellings, and with modern technologies, it's much more comfortable than it used to be.  But then again, perhaps the ground/soil type make is more difficult.


----------



## 480sparky (May 11, 2015)

waday said:


> Thanks! If I lived there, I'd definitely have an in-ground shelter!



Oklahoma woman drowned inside storm shelter KFOR.com


----------



## limr (May 11, 2015)

480sparky said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks! If I lived there, I'd definitely have an in-ground shelter!
> ...



I read about that, and I have one question that perhaps can be answered here: why was it impossible to escape? I'm not familiar with the typical construction/arrangement of storm cellars so it's hard for me imagine why someone would be stuck in one. I mean, there's a way in, so there's a way out, too, right? Were the doors blocked somehow? Or was she afraid of leaving because of the storm?


----------



## waday (May 11, 2015)

480sparky said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks! If I lived there, I'd definitely have an in-ground shelter!
> ...


That's sad and quite unfortunate. It also seems like a freak accident that doesn't occur often? I'm hoping it doesn't occur often?

Maybe I'm being completely ignorant to how they're designed and installed, but shouldn't they be designed and installed to avoid that much direct runoff?


----------



## table1349 (May 11, 2015)

waday said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > waday said:
> ...


No.  Especially in that home and homes like it.  It wasn't a modern home with a typical, at least for this part of the country, basement, but rather an older farm home with a cellar.   Back in the 20's, 30's and even into the 40's and before they were using stone to build the cellar instead of pored concrete or cinder block.  It literally was designed as a root or storage cellar.  Dark, cool, damp and rarely used for much else.  Certainly not for day to day human use.  Our home where I grew up was just such a home.  An old farm house built by my great grand parents in 1903, and that was the second home on that foundation.  First one burnt to the ground had been built in 1870.

There was no such thing as drainage tiles around the house, no floor drain at the bottom of the stairs.  When you have a rain that is dumping 2 or 3 inches of water an hour or more, flash flooding is common.  The water runs fast.  Fast enough to push a full sized SUV around.   Unfortunately her cellar door was right in the path of a flash flood that literally poured a flood of water into the cellar.


----------



## 480sparky (May 11, 2015)

waday said:


> That's sad and quite unfortunate. It also seems like a freak accident that doesn't occur often? I'm hoping it doesn't occur often?
> 
> Maybe I'm being completely ignorant to how they're designed and installed, but shouldn't they be designed and installed to avoid that much direct runoff?



Most people (especially in southern plains states where houses usually don't have basements) put one of these in their garages.


----------



## table1349 (May 11, 2015)

Unlike Oklahoma, here in Kansas we have a lot more basements.  In a large part of Oklahoma if you want a real basement you have to blast it out of the bedrock.  Costly and if you are building in town it ain't gonna happen.  I have seen some folks in Oklahoma fish with a stick of dynamite, but the city government frown on using it in town for some reason.    

In Kansas the bedrock is several feet deep as in 10 to 15 feet deep or deeper.   Easier to excavate a basement, pour the foundation and build on top.


----------



## table1349 (May 11, 2015)

480sparky said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > That's sad and quite unfortunate. It also seems like a freak accident that doesn't occur often? I'm hoping it doesn't occur often?
> ...


Around here folks are putting in safe rooms.  If the wife and I decide to build a new place that is what we will do.  Have it put under the garage with steel beam ceiling to support the weight.  Used for things like tornados, but is also lockable to use as a safe room for other human disasters if they should happen.  

We talked about it and if we decide to build that house it will have a 3 car garage like our present house does so part of it will be a safe room and the other part will be a cold room.  Granted, it won't be as good as they have further up north, but with no heat supplied to that room we will be able to store fruits and vegetables quite nicely since we do like fresh over store bought when ever it is available.


----------



## table1349 (May 11, 2015)

Thing is, while tornadoes can be terrifying and they are very destructive, they aren't any worse than the kinds of natural disasters every part of the country has.   You just learn to live with it and understand it.   Hell how many times has there been flooding in the Mississippi or Ohio valley?  One of these days The west coast is going to be Nevada cause some big earth quake hits and California will slide into the sea. (Not sure I'm seeing a down side to this one ) Hurricanes, gulf coast, east coast and hell even New York City get hit with them.  

Me, I take a twister any day over them others.  You have a good change of getting out of they way if you pay attention and look out for yourselves.


----------



## waday (May 11, 2015)

So, if I'm reading this correctly, she died of flash flooding. She would have died whether in an in-ground shelter or in her basement. She essentially was trapped.

Wouldn't it make sense to not be in a basement during times of flash flooding for these very reasons? I understand wanting to be there for a tornado, but it seems one would have a higher probability of being affected by flash flooding than a tornado, especially if within the floodplain. But, perhaps I'm thinking more in line with my part of the country.


----------



## waday (May 11, 2015)

gryphonslair99 said:


> You have a good change of getting out of they way if you pay attention and look out for yourselves.


Just like any natural disaster, really. Flooding is probably the easiest to not be affected. Don't build in the floodplain. Oh, but people do. Don't ask me why.


----------



## table1349 (May 11, 2015)

waday said:


> So, if I'm reading this correctly, she died of flash flooding. She would have died whether in an in-ground shelter or in her basement. She essentially was trapped.
> 
> Wouldn't it make sense to not be in a basement during times of flash flooding for these very reasons? I understand wanting to be there for a tornado, but it seems one would have a higher probability of being affected by flash flooding than a tornado, especially if within the floodplain. But, perhaps I'm thinking more in line with my part of the country.


The water was literally flowing directly to the opening to her basement.  This opening was on the outside of the house at ground level and the flooding was rushing directly at and down into the entrance.  

Most basements have inside steps down into the basement.  Totally different setup.  
This is the kind of thing under her house.  Just a canal for water to pour down and in trapping her inside.  

Where as this is what it is like in our house.  Not a direct channel for water to pour down.


----------



## table1349 (May 11, 2015)

Some photos of the Flash Flooding in Oklahoma city. 

http://static1.nydailynews.com/polo...g_gen/derivatives/article_635/42-71718862.jpg
http://static3.nydailynews.com/polo...g_gen/derivatives/article_635/42-71718864.jpg

This is what can happen to those stick it in your back yard storm shelters when you get 6" of rain in a very short time. 

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CEXtRi0UsAE6XB2.jpg:large
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CEZxxX1XIAA8V5F.jpg:large


----------



## snerd (May 11, 2015)

Neighbor had one of these installed.................

Underground Garage Shelters - Garage Storm Shelter - Oklahoma Arkansas Kansas More


----------



## shefjr (May 12, 2015)

I've built a few ICF homes for people in my area. I think that I would build one for myself if I lived in tornado alley. Seems like if you have to live there this style home might give you the best chance of home survival.


----------



## table1349 (May 12, 2015)

Hey Snerd.   Weather man says that there is a good possiblity of severe weather this weekend.  Were gonna do ribs on the grill Saturday.  If you feel like it grab the Cyclone Express and stop by.   Theres always room for one more.


----------



## ronlane (May 12, 2015)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Hey Snerd.   Weather man says that there is a good possiblity of severe weather this weekend.  Were gonna do ribs on the grill Saturday.  If you feel like it grab the Cyclone Express and stop by.   Theres always room for one more.



@snerd is still on the IR, so he isn't allowed to ride any Cyclones. lol. I may have to drive him up there myself for ribs. lol


----------



## waday (May 12, 2015)

gryphonslair99 said:


> This is what can happen to those stick it in your back yard storm shelters when you get 6" of rain in a very short time.
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CEXtRi0UsAE6XB2.jpg:large
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CEZxxX1XIAA8V5F.jpg:large


Groundwater table rises. Yep. Shouldn't those be anchored into the ground better to avoid that?


----------



## table1349 (May 12, 2015)

ronlane said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Snerd.   Weather man says that there is a good possiblity of severe weather this weekend.  Were gonna do ribs on the grill Saturday.  If you feel like it grab the Cyclone Express and stop by.   Theres always room for one more.
> ...


Hell, save on the gas, hop in the car and head towards the nearest twister and catch it.  Just remeber to bring your ruby red slippers so you can get home.  And please don't land on my wife when you get here.   She may be the wicked witch some days, but she is my wicked witch and I want to keep her.


----------

